# waterless



## jdwinter (Dec 13, 2011)

hey guys i currantly use waterless is there anyone who uses waterless and water in there buisness


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I use ONR and a couple of waterless products, not in full time business, but i do a few other peoples cars etc. I think people will need to look at these products more as water restrictions become more frequent. I used to do mobile valeting using waterless products and it got me quite a lot of work from taxi firms etc.


----------

